# .204



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG I was just on KSL and read a add for a HOWA .204 that could be used for deer. :shock: -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It will probably do just fine for deer. I'm thinking it's borderline for elk though.  

Would it change your mind if it was a Savage?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> It will probably do just fine for deer. I'm thinking it's borderline for elk though.
> 
> Would it change your mind if it was a Savage?


No. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Everyone knows that the .95 JDJ is the only caliber to use on elk.... Silly Sawsman


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Really? even if that .204 cartridge looked like this? looks pretty mean to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Really? even if that .204 cartridge looked like this? looks pretty mean to me.


 :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!! Can you say "overbore"???? :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

J, 

is that thing real?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Al! I will pick it up tomorrow based on that promise. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... howa%20204


> I have a Howa in 204 rem. this is one of the fastest rounds on the market. If you are into Predator hunting groundhog or even deer this is a great gun for you. It has the Gray laminated stock, with the thumb hole grip sst barrel and a Simmons 4x12 scope. If you are interested call and make me an offer, I can also tex you some pic if you want. Thanx for looking!


Am I crazy or is there no such thing as a 204 Rem? I assume he meant Ruger...other than that, he sounds like he is pretty much a pro.
What did he say about Tex? I did not understand that part.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> J,
> 
> is that thing real?


It wouldn't surprise me if it was. It may be a barrel burner.. but I bet it could kill a deer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> J,
> 
> is that thing real?


Seems to be http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.950_JDJ


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > J,
> ...


The JDJ is definitely real, but that necked down thing Sawsman posted looks like someone was just tinkering around.

The JDJ is a modified 20mm Vulcan cannon round. The rifle weighs 80-100 lbs (and costs $8000+!) depending on what accessories you put on it. The company says that you must shoot it in the prone position to prevent bodily injury


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I found some footage of people shooting the .950JDJ


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> I think I found some footage of people shooting the .950JDJ


Holy Crap! :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe a .204 could take a deer.... It is a centerfire after all, so it is legal in Utah


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Maybe a .204 could take a deer.... It is a cemeteries after all, so it is legal in Utah


What's a cemeteries?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow 204 Rem? Never heard of that. A 4x12 scope? I don't think you would be able to see out of it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The cartridge drives its aforementioned 3,600 gr (230 g) bullet at approximately 2,200 ft/s (670 m/s). This yields a muzzle energy of 38,685 ft·lbf (52,450 J).[1] For comparison, the 5.56x45 cartridge, used in the M16 rifle, produces approximately 1,200-1,300 ft·lbf (1,600-1,800 J) ft·lbf, while the .308 Winchester,

Wait, Wait, Hold the door!!!!! 38,685 ft/lbs of energy!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

longbow said:


> The cartridge drives its aforementioned 3,600 gr (230 g) bullet at approximately 2,200 ft/s (670 m/s). This yields a muzzle energy of 38,685 ft·lbf (52,450 J).[1] For comparison, the 5.56x45 cartridge, used in the M16 rifle, produces approximately 1,200-1,300 ft·lbf (1,600-1,800 J) ft·lbf, while the .308 Winchester,
> 
> Wait, Wait, Hold the door!!!!! 38,685 ft/lbs of energy!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Man if you shoot a deer with that it will blow it into next week! :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

NHS said:


> I think I found some footage of people shooting the .950JDJ


Thats the .577 T-Rex. Nasty little thing there!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.577_Tyrannosaur


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a .204 could take a deer.... It is a cemeteries after all, so it is legal in Utah
> ...


Stupid predictive text! My iPod changes words if I'm not careful 

I meant centerfire


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the funniest websites on the net currently:

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/

-Dallanc


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> One of the funniest websites on the net currently:
> 
> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> -Dallanc


LOL. That was awesome! :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

DallanC said:


> One of the funniest websites on the net currently:
> 
> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> -Dallanc


The network at my work has that website locked out, for what it says is Obscene/Tasteless? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> The network at my work has that website locked out, for what it says is Obscene/Tasteless? :lol: :roll:


I dont know that I would call it Obscene.... but there are lots of swear words o-||


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Must be tasteless then.


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Actully NHS I think that video is of the 577 t-rex,sorry didn't see the other post


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have harvested many cows with my .22LR I also heard that the world record grizzly bear was harvested with a .22 short. Technically it is legal to hunt deer in Utah with a round as small as a .17 Remington. Some friends in Idaho have harvested bucks with a .218 bee... 

Head shots are the only way to ensure that you do not use an entire box of ammunition. My .204 Ruger has only killed rock chucks, rabbits, prarrie dogs, and squirrels, but it does so beautifully.


----------

